# Man falls thru ice at Moraine State Park



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

Be careful out there....

http://www.wpxi.com/news/top-stories/mans-body-recovered-at-moraine-state-park/665609883


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Anyone taking a chance on the ice we have right now is living dangerously. What's the big rush ? It will be here all Winter if global warming doesn't interfere like it did last year.


----------



## waterfox (Dec 27, 2014)

butler eagle reporting it was 8 feet deep where he fell in. I thought that lake shallow from the old days of driving threw on old 422. he was out 80 feet from shore and 71 years old and alone. no ice is safe


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Sadly, he broke the #1 rule:

_*NEVER GO OUT ON 1ST ICE ALONE.*_


_*Believe me, I know bc I broke thru last Saturday at OSP, (12/16) in 6-7 ft of water, but was lucky enough to get out and have buddies nearby.*_


----------



## BassMagic (Oct 17, 2014)

Misdirection said:


> Be careful out there....
> 
> http://www.wpxi.com/news/top-stories/mans-body-recovered-at-moraine-state-park/665609883


Pretty sad! Unfortunately, this happens way to frequently. I don't go on the ice unless it's a minimum of 4" and clear ice! There's no fish worth risking one's life for. Be smart people!


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

And another... http://www.wtol.com/story/37131357/...l&utm_source=facebook.com&utm_campaign=buffer


----------



## Earthworms (Dec 15, 2014)

To be honest, I have very little pity on a dumb person on thin ice. Not only kills himself but he jeopardized the rescue team. I saw the rescue guys sink their own boat during this past summer at Alum. Yes, even the rescue guys are very skilled but stuff happens


----------



## icetester (Feb 16, 2015)

Yep, no pity for anyone going out too early for a few panfish. There are plenty of Darwin awards for them. You have to thin the herd somehow I guess. Besides the fact they have family that cares about them, they also put others at risk when they try and help during a rescue or even recovery. I wonder if the state ever considered banning ice fishing when so many choose to venture out on unsafe ice. But whatever, keep the forecasts coming..


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Earthworms said:


> To be honest, I have very little pity on a dumb person on thin ice. Not only kills himself but he jeopardized the rescue team. I saw the rescue guys sink their own boat during this past summer at Alum. Yes, even the rescue guys are very skilled but stuff happens





icetester said:


> Yep, no pity for anyone going out too early for a few panfish. There are plenty of Darwin awards for them. You have to thin the herd somehow I guess. Besides the fact they have family that cares about them, they also put others at risk when they try and help during a rescue or even recovery. I wonder if the state ever considered banning ice fishing when so many choose to venture out on unsafe ice. But whatever, keep the forecasts coming..


you should keep replies like this to yourselves, accidents happen. a guy is dead and a family is mourning his death.


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

icetester said:


> Yep, no pity for anyone going out too early for a few panfish. There are plenty of Darwin awards for them. You have to thin the herd somehow I guess. Besides the fact they have family that cares about them, they also put others at risk when they try and help during a rescue or even recovery. I wonder if the state ever considered banning ice fishing when so many choose to venture out on unsafe ice. But whatever, keep the forecasts coming..


I hope you don't fall in and scream for any Ogf help!! Doesn't seem like you'll get it prolly.


----------

